# Overclocking the Intel Core 2 Duo E7400



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok guys right now the desktop is running at 2.80ghz which is normal I was just wondering if someone could recommend a safe and easy overclock speed (lets just say 3.2 and below ghz). I'm not sure which type of power supply it is but my computer never runs out of power or anything while playing some pretty decent games. However... my computer is in the medium range of heat so I don't want to do anything to drastic.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.80GHz Wolfdale 45nm Technology

Graphics: 512MB GeForce 9500 GT

Mobo: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5QPL-AM (LGA775)

HD: 156GB Seagate ST3160813AS (SATA)

If theres anything else you need to know just ask and thanks


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

First of all I would recommend you get a better cpu cooler, The Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 is a good cooler especially for small cases with side intake fans. What size/ speed memory do you have? you really need to know ho much power your psu is giving.


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

Technodean said:


> First of all I would recommend you get a better cpu cooler, The Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 is a good cooler especially for small cases with side intake fans. What size/ speed memory do you have? you really need to know ho much power your psu is giving.


Yeah just realised I cant oc it because the graphics went up to 90 degrees when I was playing tf2.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no set specs for OC'ing. OC'ing should be done in small increments and checked monitored before any increases are made. A good aftermarket HSF is almost imperative for OC'ing.


----------

